# Pics of world's cleanest Silvia swap



## v8killer (Oct 19, 2002)

*Pics of world's cleanest Silvia swap (link works now)*

Hey guys,

Here is a link to some pics of the most recent car I built for a customer. For now, he is running the stock T25. I hand ported and Extrude Honed the turbine housing, exhaust manifold, and O2 sensor housing. These parts were also Swain coated to keep underhood temps down. In the works is an HKS GT3037, Protech Engineering log manifold, and custom 3" downpipe made by yours truly.

I will be posting dyno numbers of the current setup as well as with the upgraded turbo.

Enjoy.

Here is the link.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=224844#post224844


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

maybe im blind or too tired, but i dont see anything more than some schmoe in a white shirt.


----------



## v8killer (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm, maybe you are just very tired! I only saw a guy in a yellow shirt in the first pic. The link worked for me when I just clicked on it. Is it working correctly for you?


----------



## v8killer (Oct 19, 2002)

My bad,

You have to be logged into the message board to see the pics. I will host the pics on a server instead. Sorry.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*lets compare...*

















Looks pretty damn close. The car on the bottom is a real silvia RHD. Looks pretty damn sweet if I do say so myself. The owner of the green one must be damn proud. But I thought the RWD S14-15 motors came with a T28 turbo on it? Not a T25....?!?


----------



## v8killer (Oct 19, 2002)

It's an S13 red top motor in an S14 chassis. That is why it has a T25 (for now). I powder coated the valve cover because the OEM red valve cover was chipped and it did not look good anymore. 

In the next to months, I will installing an HKS GT3037, Tomei 555s, Tomei rocker arm stoppers, Z32 MAF, and JWT 4 bar ECU.

I will also be custom making the intercooler piping (again) to mate up with the new top mounted turbo.

More pics to come when the turbo upgrade is completed!

Later,


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

besutiful job car looks great. post some numbers


----------

